# Temp concerns for dry aging



## hdbrs (Nov 15, 2015)

Ok so I really don't know what is going on here and if I should be concerned. So I basically decided I want to dry age whole primal cuts of beef. Too many dumb ideas and a little extra money too waste I guess. So I found a really nice used kenmore fridge for 50 bucks. I found a really good thread on here about turning a dorm fridge into a dry aging tool. I went out and got a ranco etc, humidifier and humidifier control the whole package. I rewired the ranco to overide the fridges thermostat and it works like a freaking charm 96% of the time. 34 to 36 degrees with 80% humidity. Anyway I noticed it was up to 39 40 degrees one day but went right back down within 30 min or so. Anyway I got concerned so I kept a better eye on it. About 2x a day I would have that temp increase. I blamed it on the humidifier so I took it out, same thing. Every so often I keep getting a temp spike for a short period of time. Do regular kitchen refrigerators have an auto defrost that a dorm fridge or kegerator wouldn't have? Is this something that is going to ruin my top sirloin project? Thanks for the thoughts/opinions, all welcome. Ben


----------



## hdbrs (Nov 15, 2015)

Ok I just looked at the refrigerator schematics, it defrosts 21 minutes every 8hrs of compressor run time. Is there a way to shut that off. I think that explains the temp increases


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

Older regular refers don't have an auto defrost......  During the cooling cycle, the coolant runs through plates which freeze the plates, which in turn collect humidity in the form of frost...  when the cooling cycle ends, the plates warm and the frost melts into a drain tray, down a tube to a collection tray under the refer where the water evaporates...

Newer refers probably have a "dehumidifying" cycle of some sort...   

Humidity control, along with bacteria control is a must in aging meats.....   The BIG aging chambers are lined, floor to ceiling with salt blocks...  Humidity is controlled at a % I have no idea...   probably around 80%....


----------

